# Looking for N-scale Urban Layout



## wongkw (Nov 17, 2011)

Can anyone direct me towards any resources that has n-scale city or large town layouts? Normally I do a lot of research with Google, but this seems to be difficult in this case, not sure if it's too specialized or what? All the layouts I've found are more out in the country or operations oriented. I'm not very imaginative as far as designing something myself from a blank slate, however if I have a track layout, I can then visualize something around that.

What I'm looking for specifically is:
- something that would fit on door slab or 4x8 board with options to expand
- lots of track
- a list of Atlas tracks used
- over/under crossings in layout (track over street, street over track, track over track)
- I'd like to get trackwork down quick and spend long term working on scenery

I'm just looking for track plans and I'll add scenery as I see fit as follows:
- lighted buildings (suited for town or city depending on which I choose)
- street crossings with operational lights and crossing arms
- train station

I'm not sure if I'm asking for too much. Any assistance would be appreciated though.

Kevin


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

Sounds like one of the 'switching layouts' would give you these features. There are lots of these in HO scale but not hard to scale down to N and they'll give you lots of ideas. Here are a couple:
http://carendt.morphoist.com/index.html
http://www.model-railroad-infoguy.com/

The lighting and crossing details can be gleaned from many sources. Google each to find stuff.


----------

